# Nooob's Do!Aqua Cube Glass 20



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow this looks.... awesome!


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

man I love these cubes. I still have no idea what I'm gonna do with mine. I'm glad more people are getting these.......I need inspiration.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

its looking great!


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for the complements!! the main reason why i got this tank is because not that many people them. Its a really nice size tank to play around with.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweet tank! Keep us updated! How many gallons is it?


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, I will, its 2.1 gallons


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks great! The only thing I would change would be the filteration method. Why not invest in an Eheim 2211 (I think...) canister? Just a thought.
Jake


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the complements. I think a 2211 would be way too much flow for a tiny tank like this if i upgrade the filtration at all itd be to a zoomed 501. But for now i think its good with the 2 Redsea Nanos


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone help me with my rotala problem?


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

UPDATE: I got a bit of a algea problem at the moment im currently on day 2 of blackout. Ill post pics once it clears up


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates?

Is that one piece of horn wood?


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

It's been awhile n I've been so busy with school I have had time to update this thread but I've done a few changes here and there with the tank, i split both erios into 15 smaller plants so I sold half, and kept the other half and replanted them, took the seiryu stone out cause it raises ph, and hardness and thats a no go when your keeping SS CRS!!:tongue:, I removed one piece of hornwood since the tank felt a bit cramped with all 3 pieces..anywho so I have to take new pics, and i promise ill take em when lights come on tomorrow. It'll be my Christmas present to yall lol  

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures!

And to answer your original question about the red Rotala Butterfly (idk if it's still an issue for you, but just for reference), dosing more iron will bring out the red color in plants


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry I didnt get to upload the pics when i promised guys, my girls been in the hospital, and ive been in and out of hospitals for the past couple days, good news is shes ok now .

So everythings going good in the tank for the most part i found a berried CBS as i was taking the pics WOOH!!:hihi: Excuse the GSA and im too lazy to scrape it off, ill put that on my new years resolution 

Anywho here are the pics better late than never:biggrin:

FTS









Looking down









One of the inhabitants 









Berried CBS!!:hihi:


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice set up. Just curious, is your water a little yellow or is that just the tint that the do-aqua tanks have?


----------

